# Still Deer Hunters Wanted



## D Ashman (Aug 23, 2016)

Still hunting club outside of Cadwell, GA has only a couple of openings left for 2016-2017 season. 

Over 850 acres to hunt, Club house has 2 bedroom with 4bunks each, living room w/fire place, kitchen, full bath. 

Couple of room for a few more campers with water/electric hook ups. Dues $850 per season family membership. Total membership 15 so plenty of room
for still hunting only.

If interested call Dale @ 912-596-8838 or send email
to dale@turkonamerica.com


----------

